# knowledge-base lokal und im netz

## der_flo

hallo leute!

ich schreibe hier in diesem forum, weil ich mir da am meisten kreative ideen erwarte.

problem:

ich habe jede menge notizen, die ich ab und an wieder brauche. bis jetzt habe ich die in textfiles gesammelt.

wenn ich aber nicht vor meinem pc sitze, dann komme ich nicht an diese ran (zb in der arbeit). wenn ich die daten in einem

wiki ablegen würde, dann hätte ich keinen zugriff drauf, wenn ich gerade mal nicht online bin.

die beste lösung wäre, wenn man lokal und im web ein wiki (oder ähnliches) hätte, das sich automatisch synchronisiert.

einseitige synchronisation per skript wäre kein problem, allerdings müssen ja auch lokale änderungen wieder hochgeschrieben werden.

das einzige, das ich bis jetzt gefunden habe und weiterhelfen könnte, ist "unison" (http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/).

kennt ihr bessere lösungen? rentiert es sich, in der richtung was zu programmieren?

als student hätte ich ggf. da sogar ein bisschen zeit.

danke für vorschläge!

ciao,

der flo

----------

## Finswimmer

Ganz auf die Schnelle, und es geht in eine andere Richtung:

Wake on Lan

FreeNX

Du startest deinen Pc von überall auf der Welt, und verbindest dich zur graf. Oberfläche.

Alle Notizen sind da, und du kannst sie gemütlich verändern.

--> Oder du speicherst deine Notizen NUR im Internet, dadurch ist der Pc egal, wo das allerdings geht, weiß ich nicht so genau.

Tobi

----------

## der_flo

@Finswimmer:

erste idee: äh, nicht ganz das, was ich wollte  :Wink: 

mein laptop läuft dann doch nicht 24/7.

zweite idee: ... mit dem haken, dass ich, wenn ich offline bin, keine chance habe, an die daten zu kommen.

weitere vorschläge?

danke und ciao,

der fo

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee, der Lap wird doch dann nur angeschaltet, wenn du ihn brauchst..Wake on Lan..

tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nee, der Lap wird doch dann nur angeschaltet, wenn du ihn brauchst..Wake on Lan..

 

Klappt aber nur wenn du von einem anderen Gerät im gleichen LAN ein WoL-'Wakeup' schicken kannst.

Und es setzt voraus das 'zuhause' überhaupt eine aktive Internetverbindung hat.

@QuarterPounder:

Die Triviallösung mittels USB-Stick ist nicht dein Fall? Bis zu 8GB sollten doch auch für etwas umfangreichere KB's reichen... Ohne jetzt explizit nachzusehen aber selbst die MS-KB ist nicht größer; ja sogar die Gentooforen müßten als offline-Kopie (ohne OTW und die Fremdsprachen) noch draufpassen  :Wink: 

----------

## freigeist

Wie wäre es mit rsync zum Abgleich von Laptop, Server, Webserver? Das ganze z.b. als cron job...

http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/examples.html

----------

## krz

Kennst du Tomboy? Ist ein ganz nettes Programm zum Ablegen von Notizen. Und da es für das Mono-Framework programmiert worden ist, läufts auch auf dem potenziellen Windows-PC: http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/

Einen Haken hat die Sache natürlich.  :Laughing:  Übers Netz synchronisieren kannst du deine Notizen damit zwar *noch* nicht, es ist aber ein Plugin geplant.

Gruß,

chris.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Nee, der Lap wird doch dann nur angeschaltet, wenn du ihn brauchst..Wake on Lan.. 
> 
> Klappt aber nur wenn du von einem anderen Gerät im gleichen LAN ein WoL-'Wakeup' schicken kannst.
> 
> Und es setzt voraus das 'zuhause' überhaupt eine aktive Internetverbindung hat.
> ...

 

Klar. So sieht das bei mir auch aus...

BTW: Geht die WoL Technik nicht mittlerweile nicht auch übers Internet?

----------

## der_flo

@Think4UrS11:

ja, mit usb-stick würde das gehen, stimmt. ist zwar unschön, wäre aber ne lösung. danke!

dann auf den usb-stick am besten gleich noch grep.exe (für win) ablegen  :Wink: 

@freigeist:

mit rsync kann man nur in eine richtung syncronisieren. diese idee hatte ich auch schon.

@krz:

tomboy guck ich mir mal an, auch wenn es nicht genau das ist, was ich suche ...

@finswimmer:

um nen knowhow-artikel zu lesen, möchte ich keinen rechner aufwecken müssen. der boot dauert doch viel zu lange und der kasten braucht viel zu viel strom. wäre sicherlich alles möglich, aber praktisch und einfach ist was anderes.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

> @freigeist:
> 
> mit rsync kann man nur in eine richtung syncronisieren. diese idee hatte ich auch schon.

 

Und wie kommst du darauf? Lies mal die Manpage:

 *Quote:*   

> NAME
> 
>        rsync - faster, flexible replacement for rcp
> 
> SYNOPSIS
> ...

 

Oder anders gesagt:

Bei mir funktioniert beides:

```
rsync testfile stigmata@zielrechner.matse.ch:/home/stigmata/testfile

rsync stigmata@zielrechner.matse.ch:/home/stigmata/testfile /tmp/testfile
```

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

> @finswimmer:
> 
> um nen knowhow-artikel zu lesen, möchte ich keinen rechner aufwecken müssen. der boot dauert doch viel zu lange und der kasten braucht viel zu viel strom.

 

Sorry, aber du solltest dir wirklich nochmal überlegen was du willst:

 *Quote:*   

> [...]wenn ich die daten in einem wiki ablegen würde, dann hätte ich keinen zugriff drauf, wenn ich gerade mal nicht online bin.[...]die beste lösung wäre, wenn man lokal und im web ein wiki (oder ähnliches) hätte

 

Entweder stellst du etwas ins Netz und nimmst dann aber in Kauf, dass wenn du mal nicht Online bist, du nicht die aktuellste Version dabei hast. Wenn du es dann aber ins Netz stellen willst, dann brauchst du eh eine Maschine die andauernd Online ist. Da dir das aber zu viel Strom verbaucht (Wobei Finswimmers Idee mit Wake on Lan immer noch günstiger ist als den Rechner im Dauerbetrieb an zu lassen), musst du halt deine Daten irgendwo bei einem Provider hosten. Und dort hast du dann halt wieder das Problem, dass du nicht aktuell sein kanst, wenn du nicht online bist...

Wäge also zuerstmal ab was dir wichtiger ist und wähle dann den besten Kompromiss aus. Ich persönlich würde da ja für eine Rsync Lösung tendieren, weil du die Rsync Verbindung über SSH machen kannst. Ein Nachteil hat das aber...

Du musst einen Rechner permanent Online haben oder ihn zumindest kurz vor dem gebrauch mittels Wake on Lan aufwecken  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> BTW: Geht die WoL Technik nicht mittlerweile nicht auch übers Internet?

 

Theoretisch schon, in der Praxis aber oft nicht. z.B. über http://stephan.mestrona.net/wol/

Problem dabei ist ja folgendes:

Entweder schickt du das WoL magic packet an eine IP-Adresse (unicast) - ein ausgeschalteter PC hat aber keine. Damit das klappt müßte dein DSL-Router (sofern vorhanden) einen statischen ARP-Eintrag für den zu weckenden Rechner haben damit er das eintreffende M.-Packet an die richtige Stelle forwarden kann.

Oder aber du schickst es als broadcast, d.h. mit Ziel-MAC ffff.ffff.ffff - damit kommen aber einige DSL-Router nicht klar. Statt solche Packete direkt ins LAN auszusenden fragen die erstmal wer diese Adresse hat. Jeder eingeschaltete PC sagt 'ja hier ich' - nur der 'ge-WoLte' natürlich nicht - Ziel verfehlt.

Und wenn du nur mittels WLan arbeitest hast du verloren.

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

> mit rsync kann man nur in eine richtung syncronisieren. diese idee hatte ich auch schon.

 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Und wie kommst du darauf?

 

Irgendwie habt ihr beide recht. rsync synchronisiert nur jeweils in eine Richtung, unison kann bidirektional. Wichtig ist das aber nur dann wenn Änderungen in beiden Kopien vorhanden sind die wieder zusammengeführt werden müssen.

 *Quote:*   

> Unlike simple mirroring or backup utilities, Unison can deal with updates to both replicas of a distributed directory structure. Updates that do not conflict are propagated automatically. Conflicting updates are detected and displayed.

 

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

> um nen knowhow-artikel zu lesen, möchte ich keinen rechner aufwecken müssen. der boot dauert doch viel zu lange und der kasten braucht viel zu viel strom.

 

Naja 'lang' ist relativ. Wenn ein PC natürlich komplett hochfahren muß kann es etwas dauern. Man kann aber auch die verschiedenen S1-5 Modi nutzen dann ist die Wartezeit vertretbar.

Wie gesagt manchmal sind die einfachen, manuellen Lösungen die besten - und ein Stick kostet wirklich nicht die Welt.

----------

## der_flo

rsync vs. unison:

http://www.linuxwiki.de/rsync (bidirektionales synchronisieren -> unison)

die werdens schon wissen ...

@stigmata:

ich weiß eigentlich ziemlich genau, was ich will. aber natürlich werde ich euch das nochmal darlegen.

- ich habe know-how artikel, organisiert in einzelnen dateien

- ich will diese datenbank lokal sowie im netz halten

- ich will sie bidirektional synchronisieren

warum bidirektional synchronisieren?

bsp: ich helfe meinem kumpel irgendwie, hab meinen notebook dabei und merke, dass mein artikel unvollständig ist. ich editiere ihn. ich fahre müde heim und schlafe. tags drauf in der arbeit stelle ich online noch schnell einen artikel zusammen.

wenn ich jetzt daheim meinen notebook umlasse, dann muss bidirektional gesynct werden.

was ich habe:

- keinen ständigen internetzugang mit dem notebook (für was ist man denn mobil)

- einen webspace mit ssh-zugang (public-key-auth möglich)

was ich nicht habe:

selbst wenn unison über ssh syncen kann, was ich noch nicht nachgelesen habe, dann fehlt immer noch ein tool, mit dem die dateien im internetz bearbeitet werden können bzw. der ganze vorgang von tools (lokal + www) unterstützt wird. 

aber ansonsten ist die lösung mit dem usbstick schon einigermaßen brauchbar, wenngleich es über die andere lösung schöner wäre.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## think4urs11

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

> was ich nicht habe:
> 
> selbst wenn unison über ssh syncen kann, was ich noch nicht nachgelesen habe, dann fehlt immer noch ein tool, mit dem die dateien im internetz bearbeitet werden können bzw. der ganze vorgang von tools (lokal + www) unterstützt wird. 

 

Suchst du eine Oberfläche für Unison oder Tools zum Bearbeiten deiner KB-Artikel? Irgendwie ergibt sich das (für mich) nicht so ganz aus der Frage.

Und Unison kann über SSH, ist sogar die bevorzugte Methode (remote shell method), das nur nebenbei.

----------

## der_flo

@Think4UrS11:

beides. wenn es eine oberfläche o.ä. geben würde, dann wäre das natürlich eine traumhafte sache.

deswegen frage ich ja, ob jemand so etwas in der richtung schon gemacht hat ...

wenn es nichts gibt, dann werde ich wohl was coden, weil ich das thema ganz interessant finde und

es anscheinend auch kein bekanntes standard-tool gibt, das dieser aufgabenstellung gerecht wird.

wegen unison via ssh: perfekt! dann sollte es ja auf jeden standard-webspace mit ssh-zugang klappen.

ob remote auch unison installiert sein muss, werde ich mal nachlesen und ausprobieren.

noch ein gedankengang: kennt ihr ein gutes wiki, das als backend plaintext-dateien verwendet?

weil dann könnte man ja genau diese files direkt syncen.

danke vorerst!

ciao,

der flo

----------

## think4urs11

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

> noch ein gedankengang: kennt ihr ein gutes wiki, das als backend plaintext-dateien verwendet?
> 
> weil dann könnte man ja genau diese files direkt syncen.

 

Choose your weapon  :Wink: 

Moinmoin

DokuWiki

TWiki

PmWiki

bis auf letzteres alle auch in Portage; PmWiki ggf. in irgendeinem Overlay, k.A..

----------

## Anarcho

Du könntest auch das Wiki per wget oder ähnlichen komplett als HTML auf den Stick speichern lassen.

Dann hast du die grafische Weboberfläche die du dann mit jedem Browser öffnen kannst allerdings sind nur die Links möglich, Suche usw. dann nicht (über die Weboberfläche).

----------

## think4urs11

der Vollständigkeit halber, ein Ebuild für PmWiki gibts hier: http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/webapps/wiki/OverlayContents

----------

## der_flo

okee, danke!

werde mich mal durchlesen und schauen, welches am besten auf mich passt.

ciao,

der flo

----------

